

A Spanish activist found a tracking device on her car after a police check - bpierre
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ca&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fdirecta.cat%2Funa-activista-de-barcelona-localitza-un-dispositiu-de-rastreig-gps-amagat-al-parafang-del-seu-cotxe

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9160052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9160052)

------
boklm
An other article, this one in spanish:
[http://www.eldiario.es/turing/vigilancia_y_privacidad/dispos...](http://www.eldiario.es/turing/vigilancia_y_privacidad/dispositivo-
rastreador-pusieron-activista-privacidad_0_363964058.html)

------
antr
Very weird reporting, if you can even call it that. The extrapolation of the
car being stopped by police linked with the tracking device is, by definition,
speculation. There is no information on who the "activist" is, etc. A bit more
colour on who is being tracked would provide more legitimacy to the post. It
seems there is an agenda somewhere here.

------
spiritplumber
I wonder how hard it is to figure out where the device is phoning home to. It
may be a matter of getting a URL from the eeprom.

~~~
leppr
First comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9160052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9160052)

------
boklm
Correction on the title: this activist is a girl, so it should say "on on her
car", not his.

~~~
solve
Do so many languages really not use gendered pronouns? Seems I'm seeing this
happen all the time. Doesn't it cause extra confusion in the native languages?

~~~
pxndx
No, it doesn't. If the activist were male, it would say "Un activista" vs "Una
activista", so the gender of the person is also explicit.

~~~
S4M
For a male activist, it would be "un activisto". Sorry for being pedantic.

~~~
Shorel
That's nonsense.

